# Advantix



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Do any of you guys use this product? Our vet suggested this one- but told me that my kids and I should not touch Zeplin for 4-5 hours after it is applied. I am having the darndest time finding a good time when i can apply it. The kids are always around. So then i thought I would do it before he goes to sleep at night- but the vet said that it was better to do in the day as it could rub off in his sleep as he moves around. I am at a loss. I put it on today and took the kids out for a drs appt, dinner and Cravel and we are now home. I told them not to touch his for another 2 hours- but the poor dog wants to be cuddled and played with. We are all having a hard time. So I am thinkning this was not the best time. I know it will be easier in the Fall when everyone returns to school though. So what about you guys- were you told not to touch the pup/dog for a few hours and when do you apply it?

Thanks- Jennifer and Zeplin


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Before you apply it at all, you might want to go to the search feature on this forum and look up past discussions about Advantix. It might make you want to take it back altogether after reading some other experiences.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh dear... too late- we applied it today and am trying not to touch him now. I am not sure if I want to look now that I applied it already. Maybe in a few days???


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh sorry! I totally skimmed the part where you said you already applied it.

I'd recommend you go read so you can know what reactions to watch for. Hopefully he won't have any, but if he does, you would be able to spot them faster after reading the other topics.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Kimberly- your post made me think... if it is that toxic to me at 125 pounds- why in the world am I applying it to a 6 pound pup? Same for my kids- who obviosuly I do not want to be harmed- but they weigh between 45- 80 pounds each- so they would be better off than the pup! Hmmm... definitely something to think about! BTW- I did start reading up on the other threads- thank you!

Jennifer


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Jennifer, I wrote about my experience with Advantix on Kubrick here if you want to check it out:

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=3533

Just watch Zeplin over the next couple of days and then if you find he has a reaction I would switch. There are plenty of other people who use Advantix with no problem at all, so it's very case specific, I think. Good luck!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Jennifer, IF you use any other topical product like that, I have found that putting it on at night, before bed, is the ideal time. The pup is not going to rub it all off during the night. That's just silly. And it sure beats having anyone accidentally touch him during the day. That's just not at all practical. I've always treated our cats at night.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

the vet that goes to agility with me says she drink frontline if she had to, that it's the one she trusts most. so i'll keep posh on frontline. i guess some of the vets are mad now because you can buy it at petsmart now, but she doesn't care where you get it, she just thinks it's good stuff.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Cazzie is on Advantix but we only use half dose and he throws up sometimes afterward...
I'm going to change.
Why would my vet recomment it in the first place?

Suzy/Sue


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Suzy, from what I understand, it _is_ a pretty good flea preventative. It's just a bit too strong for many of our Havanese.


----------



## mom23boys (Jun 26, 2008)

Zeplin did not seem to have any reaction to it. He seems a little bit quiet- but I think we confused him by not really holding and rubbing him- etc. I will continue to keep an eye on him. We are in a very bad mosquito and tic area for the summer. Maybe that is why the vet recommended this one. She also recommended the tic vaccine when she heard where we take him on summer week ends. I did not do the vaccine though- my kids do not have a vaccine for tics and we check their bodies- so we will do the same for Zeplin.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

We use K9 Advantix for our dogs & have had no adverse reactions. I bought Advantage by accident and did use that on them & it did seem less toxic(at least less odor). But it doesnt state it helps with ticks(though i havent found _anything_ that keeps them off!). I dont always put the whole vial on them.

I always apply at night, as their hair always seems to absorb any residue before has a chance to 'rub' off.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Personally I wouldn't use any type of product that goes on the skin which I can't touch. If it's bad for me, why is it safe for our pets? Try looking up each of the ingredients on Wikil


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I do agree, but with such a huge tick & flea problem in the south, something has to be done so they dont get infested. I try to bathe them the next day to get most off & so far we have had good results(no fleas!).


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We are having an awful flea problem with Todd. 
I split doses of Advantage between my Cats and so there were no fleas in the house but we live in a rural area and have rabbits and deer that bring fleas into the yard and so Todd has been picking them up in the yard and bringing them inside. 
I finally decided to start using Advantage on Todd as well and he hasn't had a reaction to it but I'm still finding fleas and so I'm going to try Frontline next time and see if it works better for him.
I hate fleas!!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Fleas are so difficult to battle, especially if you have stray cats or other wild animals in the area where your dog (or cat) frequents.

A friend of mine posted an herbal remedy that is made at home that you spray all over the dog that keeps them smelling fresh and repels fleas too. If I can find it, I'll post it. Some of the others here may have it because it came from Robin (Havanasilks Havanese).


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

I didn't have any problems with the single (sample) dose I used, however I did look at some research in veterinary journals and the Advantix was at half efficacy the end of week 2 whereas Frontline Plus worked for longer than 40 days which was the end of the study. 
I'm using Frontline Plus now for that reason.


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

I was having a Senior Moment when I said Cazzie was using Advantix. I checked the box and it is Advantage. Is that somewhat better? 
Chlesie just got a puppy kit from the vet and it contains Frontline. Maybe the vet gives us whatever the pharm. companies are pushing at the time??
Frontline does sound like it works better.
Suzy


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Now I have to go home and check to see which I'm using. I'm pretty sure it's Advantix, because I can't use it on the cats. It is working better than the Frontline as far as fleas go. But after going back and reading Lina's post about Kubrick's reaction, I'm wondering if that could be irritating Kodi. His scratching started before I switched to the Advantix, but maybe it is making it worse. 

I spoke with the vet today, and Kodi will have to have allergy tests to determine exactly what it is. Said it might be food, but have a blood test first to narrow it down.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Eva said:


> We are having an awful flea problem with Todd.
> I split doses of Advantage between my Cats and so there were no fleas in the house but we live in a rural area and have rabbits and deer that bring fleas into the yard and so Todd has been picking them up in the yard and bringing them inside.
> I finally decided to start using Advantage on Todd as well and he hasn't had a reaction to it but I'm still finding fleas and so I'm going to try Frontline next time and see if it works better for him.
> I hate fleas!!!


I have 3 cats. Two of them are indoor/outdoor (I know, I know). Anyway, they seem to have their flea problem, or lack of fleas, under control. I still treat them with Frontline Plus to be safe. But Kodi seems to be a flea magnet. I brush him every day just to keep a watch on the situation. Shelby has hardly had any fleas, maybe just a few, and she hardly ever scratches.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm not super familiar with Advantix, but I liked what I read about Capstar and Program. I bought both, but the vet wasn't comfortable putting Pixie on it yet because she's under 2 pounds. She did apply a dose of Advantage on her in the office, and I did notice a few fleas still alive and kicking on her afterward. Apparently it takes 12 hours to affect them. They're gone now, and she doesn't seem to be having any problems with Advantage. I like that Capstar, though, can be used on an as needed basis, and we rarely go outside (too stinking hot, plus mosquitos are horrible). I may dose her again with Advantage before starting over with Capstar/Program in September. Comfortis looks interesting too, she's just not big/old enough. I remember the days long ago when I had my schipperkes and used Adams spray on them, the flea dips, spraying the lawn with toxic pyrethins and the flea bombs in the house. Not many options to choose from back then, and I don't know how we all survived that chemical onslaught. I was soo excited to read about the new products for fleas.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Pixiesmom said:


> I remember the days long ago when I had my schipperkes and used Adams spray on them, the flea dips, spraying the lawn with toxic pyrethins and the flea bombs in the house. Not many options to choose from back then, and I don't know how we all survived that chemical onslaught. I was soo excited to read about the new products for fleas.


That is so funny you mentioned this. I was just telling someone how we used Adams sprays & flea shampoos etc.. to combat fleas & ticks in Florida. Our yard was a toxic waste dump of chemicals too. This was also before the 'internet information age'. Back then we just had to go by what was in our local stores & what our Vet's had. I am so glad there are better products and that we are more educated.


----------

